# Dog barking all night - can anything be done?



## CharlieMcC (2 Oct 2006)

Hello all,

I have a young neighbour across the road who has a dog that barks all night - literally. 

I'm lucky that I'm far enough away that I don't hear it, but those living closer to the house do, and his 'semi-detached' neighbour (ie the house, not the neighbour  ) is driven to distraction at this stage. She's in her early 80s and is recovering from serious illness, so really could do with her sleep.

She's a timid, polite old lady, keeps to herself and doesn't want any aggravation, so is reluctant to say anything to the guy. He's a fairly unpleasant chap, by reputation (I've never had any dealings with him, but know others who have), whose mother is the same - his parents lived in the house until recently and when the old lady once gently approached the mother about some problem she had the face bitten off her. The mother is still on the scene (drops by, apparently, once a week to wash the son's clothes!!), so I think that's making the lady even more reluctant to say anything.

Can anything be done in this situation? Although I am not directly effected I do feel a certain obligation to help this lady out.

I also happen to be one of those nuts who is insanely devoted to animals and it horrifies me that this dog is *never* seen out, it's locked up day and night and never taken for a walk by its owner.

None of this lady's neighbours want a war with this guy, we'd really just like this to be resolved civilly, but quite honestly I'm not sure that's possible. And the last thing I want is for him to take his annoyance out on the dog. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Oct 2006)

Hi Charlie,

Very distressing for the old dear.

If you have a read thru these previous threads you might find some helpful info.


----------



## anois (3 Oct 2006)

Just wondering if the old lady would try those little foam ear plugs and see would they help. I know they are fantastic to cut down most sound but as a dogs bark is very loud and piercing I'm not sure how they would go but would be worth a try.


----------



## demoivre (3 Oct 2006)

ISPCA recommends this action.


----------



## ney001 (3 Oct 2006)

A girl I used to work with walked at lunchtime and was always set on by this dog who just followed her barking all the time - she was terrified of him so we bought her a dog whistle - then she never went out without it.  The dog still followed her but he stopped barking every time she blew the whistle - eventually he stopped following her altogether - worth a try?


----------



## Z100 (9 Feb 2007)

Was about to post about a neighbour's dog, who barks through the night (the dog, not the neighbour  ), luckily did a quick search - the OP's story is almost identical to my own, the only difference is that it's an elderly male neighbour who's driven to despair by this barker. 

But again it's another tale of an utterly unapproachable neighbour, let's just say this fella has history. The animal-loving neighbours around him have been concerned about the dog for a while now, he has literally never been seen out, locked up day in, day out.

I looked up an earlier poster's link to the ISPCA advice on noisy dogs but it doesn't exactly offer much comfort:

*Noisy Dogs*

*If you are bothered by persistent dog barking, talk to the owner. Check with others in your area if they are affected and get their support for your complaint.*

*The Control of Dogs Act 1986 sets out a procedure to follow if you are bothered by persistent dog barking in your area. Go to your local District Court and state that you want to make a complaint. You will be given a date when your complaint will be heard and a copy of Form Number 5. *

*Write the name and address of the noisy dog's owner, your name, and the date and time when your complaint is to be heard in the District Court on the form. Sign and date it, and give it to the dog's owner 7 days before your complaint is due to be heard. The dog's owner has this time to resolve the problem.*

*If you go to the District Court and the judge finds that a nuisance has been created by excessive barking he can:*

*Order the owner to exercise "due control" over the dog. *
*Limit the number of dogs the owner can keep for a certain length of time *
*Order the dog to be delivered to a dog warden to be dealt with as if it were an unwanted dog. *
Is this really the only route, ie that an elderly man, who is already afraid of his neighbour, has to go to his local District Court and state that he wants to make a complaint, and then must actually hand the form to the neighbour?

Has anyone done this? I'd be quite happy to do it for him, even if I worry about the consequences, but is there no step before this, eg a warning from the ISPCA/Gardai?

The barking through the night is one issue, but there is a potential cruelty issue here too. Would the ISPCA act on that? 

Would be grateful for any advice from any one who's been through a similar experience. Thanks.

*Update: just checked the ISPCA site again and saw the section on reporting cruelty to animals. Think I might go down this route. Opinions welcomed.*


----------

